# Snake on road



## bluedragon (Mar 29, 2018)

Found this when i was walking i think its a keelback a big one to












Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 1, 2018)

You are correct. One can see that the scales are keeled and in the middle pic you make out the loreal scale, next to what remains of what would have been the nasal scale, which means it is not a Rough scaled snake. The typical dark streaking between the light coloured lips scales is also visible. Colour and patterning is consistent with a Keelback.


----------



## Mitch.11 (Nov 13, 2018)

It is indeed a large Keelback (Tropidonophis mairii). Pity it got squished :/


----------

